# I hate this!



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Okay so my company is tanking and after working here for a little over 2 years I am looking for a new job....

If you want to read up on a little background you can check out these articles (be sure to read the comments on them, that's where the real juicy drama is!):

Sunday Buzz | Meridian's meltdown is latest local real-estate fiasco | Seattle Times Newspaper

Business & Technology | Meridian Mortgage founder seeks personal Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection | Seattle Times Newspaper

Sunday Buzz | Meridian Mortgage founder has questions in his past | Seattle Times Newspaper

Anyway, so I have been looking for a new job for the last 2 months or so, the last month pretty seriously. I am increasingly disgusted by the requirement of job posters for "salary requirements" when responding to a job posting. It used to be taboo to even speak of pay or wages until the second interview at least, but now these companies are requiring you to include your salary requirements with your cover letter and resume? How tacky is that?

I guess it saves some time in the long run but still, to me it should be about the best person for the job and being compensated accordingly. Not about getting the most qualified-ish candidate for the cheapest ticket price.

Eff this crappy economy!!!

*end rant*


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

imagine being A const. worker,better yet A sub contractor pretty much your whole life.and when you weren't subbing,you were in control of what you made because of your physical ability. when I was young I could outwork anyone on any job.I started doing mans work at 9 yrs. old.roofing in miami.on the job,next to men,doing the same job to the capacity my small body allowed.I spent summers doing this,and aprentice carpentry.by the time I was 14 I was A qualified roof mechanic and A good carpenters helper.
even in my active addiction,I built swimming pools and homes.poured concrete,and roofed.concrete is grueling,yet I excelled because jobs were not jobs.I was taught that the captain job on the ship was the prize.I captained all my work.I shot dope all night and went to work I would get 2-3 hrs. sleep intermittently.and I always supported me and mine.
did a 4 year bid,got clean and never looked back,,until 2007.man,the whole world stopped for me.I had 19 years clean.all good livin making loot.honest fair hard work.
today,they won't even look at me.overqualified,theirs a zillion guys who can do my job,even up to running the jobs as A supt.
what has happened to the trade also is they are hurting.so they hire cheap labor,get A translator,and stay on the jobs rather than scout work.
it used to be the boss out hunting the next job.
and here is where our worlds line up.they are beating every job down to a bare minimum and squeezing us like the economy is squeezing them.
the diff is they are still coming in high enough that they can maintain their lifestyle by suppressing you/your pay.
I loathe people who cannot be fair and come down to the pond with the rest of us.and the ones who think it's ok to displace an american in favor of pablo the 7 dollar beanfart.
I really do not care whether pablo or his family live or die.when they are solely responsible for the demise of the jobs in the quadrant of life I once ruled,this may not sound right,but I'll partol the border,I'll stop them by any means necessary,and die for the right to provide my people with the home security,job security and life security this country was founded on.
I'm from miami.my stepfather is panamanian.he came in 57, by 62 he was A citizen.people who do this display class and A desire that exudes the american way.
those that come,live 9-15 deep in a house,pay no taxes,get fake papers for work and to get social security benefits.live here 5-10 years and then can exedous back with enough to retire with a small biz in their home country.
come on,we work 30 years to retire,and as much as 45 to get social security.
and they can rape me for 10 and walk away laughing at the dumb americans.
before the signing of the Guadalupe Hidalgo treaty Santa ana stated that at some point the mexican would prevail and retrieve the lands taken by the americans.he didn't put A time limit on it.
and his words are coming to pass.we are handing it over.
and others are getting our pie.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

these folks care little if at all about anyone below them.




Here is a list of companies we've confirmed are "Exporting America." These are U.S. companies either sending American jobs overseas, or choosing to employ cheap overseas labor, instead of American workers. 


A | B | C | D | E | F | G | H | I | J | K | L | M | N | O | P | Q | R | S | T | U | V | W | X | Y | Z 

3Com
3M 

A
Aalfs Manufacturing
Aavid Thermal Technologies
ABC-NACO
Accenture 
Access Electronics 
Accuride Corporation
Accuride International
Adaptec
ADC
Adobe Systems
Advanced Energy Industries
Aetna
Affiliated Computer Services
AFS Technologies 
A.G. Edwards 
Agere Systems
Agilent Technologies
AIG
Alamo Rent A Car
Albany International Corp.
Albertson's
Alcoa
Alcoa Fujikura
Allen Systems Group
Alliance Semiconductor
Allstate 
Alpha Thought Global
Altria Group
Amazon.com
AMD
Americ Disc
American Dawn 
American Express 
American Greetings 
American Household 
American Management Systems
American Standard
American Uniform Company
AMETEK
AMI DODUCO
Amloid Corporation
Amphenol Corporation
Analog Devices 
Anchor Glass Container
ANDA Networks
Anderson Electrical Products 
Andrew Corporation
Anheuser-Busch
Angelica Corporation
Ansell Health Care 
Ansell Protective Products
Anvil Knitwear
AOL
A.O. Smith 
Apple
Applied Materials
Ark-Les Corporation
Arlee Home Fashions
Art Leather Manufacturing
Artex International
ArvinMeritor
Asco Power Technologies 
Ashland
AstenJohnson
Asyst Technologies
Atchison Products, Inc.
A.T. Cross Company
AT&T
AT&T Wireless
A.T. Kearney
Augusta Sportswear
Authentic Fitness Corporation
Automatic Data Processing 
Avanade
Avanex
Avaya 
Avery Dennison
Azima Healthcare Services 
Axiohm Transaction Solutions 

B
Bank of America 
Bank of New York
Bank One
Bard Access Systems 
Barnes Group
Barth & Dreyfuss of California
Bassett Furniture
Bassler Electric Company
BBi Enterprises L.P.
Beacon Blankets
BearingPoint
Bear Stearns
BEA Systems
Bechtel
Becton Dickinson
BellSouth
Bentley Systems
Berdon LLP
Berne Apparel
Bernhardt Furniture
Best Buy
Bestt Liebco Corporation
Beverly Enterprises
Birdair, Inc.
BISSELL 
Black & Decker
Blauer Manufacturing
Blue Cast Denim
Bobs Candies
Borden Chemical
Bourns
Bose Corporation
Bowater
BMC Software
Boeing
Braden Manufacturing
Briggs Industries
Brady Corporation
Bristol-Myers Squibb
Bristol Tank & Welding Co.
Brocade
Brooks Automation 
Brown Wooten Mills Inc.
Buck Forkardt, Inc.
Bumble Bee
Burle Industries
Burlington House Home Fashions
Burlington Northern and Santa Fe Railway

C
Cadence Design Systems
Camfil Farr
Candle Corporation 
Cains Pickles
Capital One
Cardinal Brands
Carrier 
Carter's
Caterpillar
C-COR.net
C&D Technologies
Cellpoint Systems
Cendant
Centis, Inc.
Cerner Corporation
Charles Schwab
ChevronTexaco
The Cherry Corporation 
CIBER
Ciena
Cigna
Circuit City
Cirrus Logic
Cisco Systems
Citigroup 
Clear Pine Mouldings
Clorox
CNA 
Coastcast Corp. 
Coca-Cola
Cognizant Technology Solutions 
Collins & Aikman
Collis, Inc.
Columbia House
Comcast Holdings
Comdial Corporation
Computer Associates
Computer Horizons 
Computer Sciences Corporation
CompuServe
Concise Fabricators
Conectl Corporation
Conseco
Consolidated Metro
Continental Airlines
Convergys
Cooper Crouse-Hinds
Cooper Tire & Rubber
Cooper Tools
Cooper Wiring Devices
Copperweld
Cordis Corporation 
Corning
Corning Cable Systems
Corning Frequency Control 
Countrywide Financial 
COVAD Communications
Covansys
Creo Americas
Cross Creek Apparel
Crouzet Corporation
Crown Holdings
CSX
Cummins
Cutler-Hammer
Cypress Semiconductor 

D
Dana Corporation
Daniel Woodhead
Davis Wire Corp.
Daws Manufacturing
Dayton Superior
DeCrane Aircraft
Delco Remy
Dell Computer
DeLong Sportswear 
Delphi
Delta Air Lines
Delta Apparel
Direct TV
Discover
DJ Orthopedics
Document Sciences Corporation
Dometic Corp.
Donaldson Company 
Douglas Furniture of California
Dow Chemical 
Dresser
Dun & Bradstreet
DuPont 

E
Earthlink
Eastman Kodak
Eaton Corporation
Edco, Inc.
Editorial America
eFunds
Edscha
Ehlert Tool Company
Elbeco Inc.
Electroglas
Electronic Data Systems
Electronics for Imaging
Electro Technology 
Eli Lilly 
Elmer's Products
E-Loan 
EMC
Emerson Electric 
Emerson Power Transmission
Emglo Products
Engel Machinery
En Pointe Technologies
Equifax
Ernst & Young 
Essilor of America
Ethan Allen
Evenflo
Evergreen Wholesale Florist
Evolving Systems
Evy of California
Expedia
Extrasport
ExxonMobil

F
Fairfield Manufacturing
Fair Isaac
Fansteel Inc. 
Farley's & Sathers Candy Co.
Fasco Industries
Fawn Industries
Fayette Cotton Mill 
FCI USA
Fedders Corporation
Federal Mogul 
Federated Department Stores
Fellowes
Fender Musical Instruments
Fidelity Investments
Financial Techologies International 
Findlay Industries 
First American Title Insurance
First Data 
First Index 
Fisher Hamilton 
Flowserve
Fluor 
FMC Corporation
Fontaine International
Ford Motor
Foster Wheeler 
Franklin Mint
Franklin Templeton
Freeborders
Frito Lay
Fruit of the Loom 

G
Garan Manufacturing
Gateway
GE Capital
GE Medical Systems
Gemtron Corporation
General Binding Corporation
General Cable Corp.
General Electric
General Motors
Generation 2 Worldwide
Genesco
Georgia-Pacific 
Gerber Childrenswear 
GlobespanVirata
Goldman Sachs
Gold Toe Brands 
Goodrich
Goodyear Tire & Rubber
Google
Graphic Controls
Greenpoint Mortgage
Greenwood Mills
Grote Industries
Grove U.S. LLC
Guardian Life Insurance
Guilford Mills
Gulfstream Aerospace Corp.

H
Haggar
Halliburton
Hamilton Beach/Procter-Silex
The Hartford Financial Services Group
Harper-Wyman Company
Hasbro Manufacturing Services
Hawk Corporation 
Hawker Power Systems, Inc.
Haworth
Headstrong
HealthAxis
Hedstrom
Hein-Werner Corp.
Helen of Troy
Helsapenn Inc. 
Hershey
Hewitt Associates
Hewlett-Packard 
Hoffman Enclosures, Inc.
Hoffman/New Yorker
The Holmes Group
Home Depot
Honeywell
HSN 
Hubbell Inc. 
Humana
Hunter Sadler
Hutchinson Sealing Systems, Inc
HyperTech Solutions 

I
IBM 
iGate Corporation
Illinois Tool Works
IMI Cornelius
Imperial Home Decor Group 
Indiana Knitwear Corp.
IndyMac Bancorp
Infogain
Ingersoll-Rand 
Innodata Isogen
Innova Solutions
Insilco Technologies
Intel 
InterMetro Industries
International Paper
Interroll Corporation
Intuit
Invacare
Iris Graphics, Inc.
Isola Laminate Systems 
Iteris Holdings, Inc.
ITT Educational Services
ITT Industries 

J
Jabil Circuit
Jacobs Engineering
Jacuzzi
Jakel, Inc.
JanSport
Jantzen Inc.
JDS Uniphase
Jockey International 
John Crane
John Deere
Johns Manville
Johnson Controls
Johnson & Johnson
JPMorgan Chase
J.R. Simplot 
Juniper Networks
Justin Brands

K
KANA Software
Kaiser Permanente
Kanbay
Kayby Mills of North Carolina
Keane
Kellogg
Kellwood
KEMET
KEMET Electronics
Kendall Healthcare
Kenexa
Kentucky Apparel
Kerr-McGee Chemical
KeyCorp
Key Industries
Key Safety Systems
Key Tronic Corp.
Kimberly-Clark
KLA-Tencor
Knight Textile Corp.
Kojo Worldwide Corporation
Kraft Foods
K2 Inc.
Kulicke and Soffa Industries 
Kwikset

L
Lancer Partnership
Lander Company
LaCrosse Footwear
Lamb Technicon
Lau Industries
Lands' End
Lawson Software 
Layne Christensen
Leach International
Lear Corporation
Leech Tool & Die Works
Lehman Brothers
Leoni Wiring Systems
Levi Strauss
Leviton Manufacturing Co.
Lexmark International
Lexstar Technologies
Liebert Corporation
Lifescan
Lillian Vernon
Linksys
Linq Industrial Fabrics, Inc.
Lionbridge Technologies
Lionel
Littelfuse
LiveBridge
LNP Engineering Plastics
Lockheed Martin
Longaberger
Louisiana-Pacific Corporation
Louisville Ladder Group LLC
Lowe's
Lucent
Lund International
Lyall Alabama

M
Madill Corporation
Magma Design Automation
Magnequench
Magnetek
Maidenform
Mallinckrodt, Inc. 
The Manitowoc Company
Manugistics
Marathon Oil 
Maritz
Mars
Marshall Fields 
Mattel
Master Lock
Materials Processing, Inc.
Maxim Integrated Products
Maxi Switch
Maxxim Medical
Maytag
McDATA Corporation
McKinsey & Company
MeadWestvaco
Mediacopy
Medtronic
Mellon Bank 
Mentor Graphics Corp.
Meridian Automotive Systems
Merit Abrasive Products
Merrill Corporation
Merrill Lynch
Metasolv
MetLife
Micro Motion, Inc.
Microsoft
Midcom Inc.
Midwest Electric Products 
Milacron
Modern Plastics Technics
Modine Manufacturing
Moen
Money's Foods Us Inc.
Monona Wire Corp.
Monsanto 
Morgan Stanley
Motion Control Industries
Motor Coach Industries International
Motorola
Mrs. Allison's Cookie Co.
Mulox

N
Nabco
Nabisco
NACCO Industries
National City Corporation
National Electric Carbon Products
National Life
National Semiconductor 
NCR Corporation
neoIT
NETGEAR
Network Associates
Newell Rubbermaid
Newell Window Furnishings
New World Pasta
New York Life Insurance
Nice Ball Bearings 
Nike
Nordstrom
Northrop Grumman
Northwest Airlines
Nu Gro Technologies
Nu-kote International
NutraMax Products
Nypro Alabama

O
O'Bryan Brothers Inc. 
Ocwen Financial
Office Depot
Ogden Manufacturing
Oglevee, Ltd
Ohio Art 
Ohmite Manufacturing Co. 
Old Forge Lamp & Shade
Omniglow Corporation
ON Semiconductor
Orbitz
Oracle
OshKosh B'Gosh
Otis Elevator
Outsource Partners International
Owens-Brigam Medical Co.
Owens Corning
Oxford Automotive
Oxford Industries

P
Pacific Precision Metals
Pak-Mor Manufacturing
palmOne
Parallax Power Components
Paramount Apparel
Parker-Hannifin 
Parsons E&C
Paxar Corporation
Pearson Digital Learning
Peavey Electronics CorporationÊÊ
PeopleSoft 
PepsiCo
Pericom Semiconductor
PerkinElmer
PerkinElmer Life Sciences, Inc.
Perot Systems
Pfaltzgraff
Pfizer 
Phillips-Van Heusen
Pinnacle West Capital Corporation 
Pitney Bowes
Plaid Clothing Company
Planar Systems
Plexus 
Pliant Corporation 
PL Industries
Polaroid
Polymer Sealing Solutions 
Portal Software
Portex, Inc.
Portola Packaging 
Port Townsend Paper Corp.
Power One
Pratt & Whitney
Price Pfister
priceline.com
Pridecraft Enterprises 
Prime Tanning
Primus Telecom
Procter & Gamble 
Progress Lighting 
ProQuest
Providian Financial
Prudential Insurance

Q
Quaker Oats
Quadion Corporation
Quantegy
Quark
Qwest Communications

R
Radio Flyer
Radio Shack
Rainbow Technologies
Rawlings Sporting Goods
Rayovac
Raytheon Aircraft
RCG Information Technology
Red Kap
Regal-Beloit Corporation
Regal Rugs
Respiratory Support Products
Regence Group
R.G. Barry Corp.
Rich Products
River Holding Corp.
Robert Mitchell Co., Inc.
Rockwell Automations
Rockwell Collins
Rogers
Rohm & Haas
Ropak Northwest
RR Donnelley & Sons
Rugged Sportswear
Russell Corporation

S
S1 Corporation
S & B Engineers and Constructors
Sabre
Safeway
SAIC
Sallie Mae
Samsonite
Samuel-Whittar, Inc.
Sanford
Sanmina-SCI
Sapient
Sara Lee
Saturn Electronics & Engineering
SBC Communications
Schumacher Electric
Scientific Atlanta
Seal Glove Manufacturing
Seco Manufacturing Co.
SEI Investments
Sequa Corporation
Seton Company
Sheldahl Inc.
Shipping Systems, Inc.
Siebel Systems
Sierra Atlantic
Sights Denim Systems, Inc.
Signal Transformer 
Signet Armorlite, Inc
Sikorsky
Silicon Graphics 
Simula Automotive SafetyÊ
SITEL
Skyworks Solutions
SMC Networks
SML Labels
SNC Manufacturing CompanyÊ
SoftBrands
Sola Optical USA 
Solectron
Sonoco Products Co.
Southwire Company
Sovereign Bancorp
Spectrum Control 
Spicer Driveshaft Manufacturing
Springs Industries
Springs Window Fashions
Sprint
Sprint PCS
SPX Corporation
Square D
Standard Textile Co.
Stanley Furniture 
Stanley Works
Stant Manufacturing
Starkist Seafood
State Farm Insurance
State Street
Steelcase
StorageTek
StrategicPoint Investment Advisors 
Strattec Security Corp.
STS Apparel Corporation
Summitville Tiles
Sun Microsystems 
Sunrise Medical
SunTrust Banks
Superior Uniform Group
Supra Telecom
Sure Fit
SurePrep
The Sutherland Group
Sweetheart Cup Co.
Swift Denim
Sykes Enterprises
Symbol Technologies
Synopsys
Synygy

T
Takata Retraint Systems
Target
Teccor Electronics 
Techalloy Company, Inc.
Technotrim
Tecumseh
Tee Jays Manufacturing
Telcordia
Telect
Teleflex
TeleTech
Telex Communications
Tellabs
Tenneco Automotive
Teradyne
Texaco Exploration and Production
Texas Instruments
Textron
Thermal Industries
Therm-O-Disc, Inc.
Thomas & Betts
Thomasville Furniture
Thomas Saginaw Ball Screw Co.
Three G's Manufacturing Co.
Thrivent Financial for Lutherans
Time Warner
Tingley Rubber Corp.
The Timken Company
The Toro Company
Tomlinson Industries
Tower Automotive
Toys "R" Us 
Trailmobile Trailer 
Trans-Apparel Group 
TransPro, Inc.
Trans Union 
Travelocity
Trek Bicycle Corporation
Trend Technologies
TriMas Corp.
Trinity Industries
Triquint Semiconductor 
TriVision Partners 
Tropical Sportswear 
TRW Automotive
Tumbleweed Communications
Tupperware
Tyco Electronics
Tyco International

U
UCAR Carbon Company
Underwriters Laboratories
UniFirst Corporation
Union Pacific Railroad
Unison Industries
Unisys
United Airlines
UnitedHealth Group Inc.
United Online
United Plastics Group
United States Ceramic Tile
United Technologies 
Universal Lighting Technologies
USAA

V
Valence Technology 
Valeo Climate Control 
VA Software
Velvac
Vertiflex Products
Veritas
Verizon 
VF Corporation 
Viasystems
Vishay
Visteon
VITAL Sourcing 

W
Wabash Alloys, L.L.C.
Wabash Technologies
Wachovia Bank
Walgreens
Walls Industries
Warnaco
Washington Group International
Washington Mutual
WebEx
WellChoice
Wellman Thermal Systems
Walls Industries
Werner Co.
West Corporation
Weavexx
Weiser Lock
West Point Stevens
Weyerhaeuser
Whirlpool
White Rodgers
Williamson-Dickie Manufacturing Company
Winpak Films 
Wolverine World Wide
Woodstock Wire Works
WorldCom
World Kitchen
Wyeth
Wyman-Gordon Forgings 

X
Xerox
Xpectra Incorporated
Xpitax 

Y
Yahoo!
Yarway Corporation
York International 

Z
Zenith
ZettaWorks


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I feel for you C. I'm looking for new employment too. My company is doing alright for the most part but the new manager of our store is killing us slowly. We use to have a good customer base because people knew we had good in store specials this guy wants to make more money so he doesn't put anything on sale....this causes people to go elswhere so we don't make any money...how stupid is that.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Will, I feel you, my husband is blue collar and a hard worker like you. Always the best at what he does. He works with a bunch of lazy SOBs who make 1.5 times what he does and work half as hard. They are under new management and haven't given raises, not even cost of living, for over 2 years now. They did about 5 rounds of layoffs, and while I am grateful my husband is still emplyed I know it's because he does the work of 2-3 men for the price of 1.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

^

What...............


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> ^
> 
> What...............


What, what?!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Um what???? Spam  There was an in between spamage


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ooooh, I came in after it had been removed.


----------

